# Alan Alan Alan Steve Steve Steve



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I Liked this first time around...... cute rodents

[video width=560 height=340:30a3822293]http://www.youtube.com/v/XN-p6n4kGJU&hl=en&fs=1&[/video:30a3822293]


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pleased to find someone with an even more bizarre sense of humour than me? :roll: :roll: :lol: 

Are they Prairie Dogs?  

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes they are Prairie Dogs......it's the well educated pack :wink:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Aye, brought me 30 seconds of laughter after a tiring day following the wifes orders 8O 

D.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice one - made me laugh. 

Stupid though. :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeh very good :roll: 

Cheers Steve Steve Steve Steve :wink:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Had a good chuckle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bat-21 (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw it on the TV and dragged the wife in to watch and we both almost died laughing. :lol: 

Stunning.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It was brilliant. I liked those birds that the tittering seagulls had 'stuck' to the rocks. I also liked the fish that had a bad day and couldn't believe it could get worse


----------

